# Burning Train



## jlykins (Mar 25, 2009)

This is a train that I photographed in Parrish Florida. It's not an HDR(I've had people ask me already). Hope you all like it...


----------



## adamwilliamking (Mar 25, 2009)

I like the colours and the curve work but I think the lines would benefit greatly from a tiny bit of straightening, IMO

great photo


----------



## Rere (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice texture!!!!


----------



## freeflydive (Mar 25, 2009)

I love the photo...it looks surreal!  

Cheers,
Majdi


----------



## ernie (Mar 25, 2009)

yes, a bit of straightening would be recommended i think. 
normally i'm no fan of selective coloring but it works nicely in this one. still would like to see a complete b&w version though.


----------



## jlykins (Mar 25, 2009)

Here it is straitened but I like the first one better myself. Oh and this copy is a little smaller because I'm working off a broadband card right now and I don't feel like waiting for the full rez image to upload.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 25, 2009)

I love that effect, it is a very high contrast look and feel.  You also get a sense of sadness or loss at the train that it is burning.  That peeled/brunt paint on the front just adds nicely to it.  As for that light distortion, I would not touch it at all, it adds to the flavor of the pic.  Sometimes we don't have to be "teechnically" perfect to get the effect that we want.

Well done!


----------



## jlykins (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## 16ale16 (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow! The lines of the second need in my opinion more space on the left of the picture. I like both images but maybe the second one is more "normal" fore the lines 

Well done!


----------



## jlykins (Mar 26, 2009)

16ale16 said:


> Wow! The lines of the second need in my opinion more space on the left of the picture. I like both images but maybe the second one is more "normal" fore the lines
> 
> Well done!


 

That's why I like the first one better. I like more space on the left, but you loose that when you staiten it. Thanks for the compliments! I wish it fit into the photo challenge theme for this month so I could submit it. Oh well.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Mar 26, 2009)

Beautiful Shot

10000% perfect!!!!!!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 26, 2009)

wow....awesome shot man.
really cool.


----------



## timethief (Mar 26, 2009)

great shot although i would definitely prefer it in BW. 
nice work.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Mar 26, 2009)

This shot confuses my brain in the best kind of way. Great shot.


----------



## ValDR (Mar 26, 2009)

Great post processing and perspective


----------



## jlykins (Mar 28, 2009)

ValDR said:


> Great post processing and perspective


 

Thanks!


----------

